

Remind HN: KC Meetup, January 26th 5:30pm, McCoys (Westport) - mathgladiator

This is just a reminder (and a notice to those that don't have a public email in your profile) that on January 26 2011, there will be a HN meet up at McCoys at 5:30.<p>I'm building an email list, and if you could send me an RSVP to my email (in my profile), then it would be make coordinating things a whole lot easier.<p>Thank You, and I look forward to meeting some of you fine folk.
======
amoore
Thanks for organizing, mathgladiator. I'll see you all there!

------
dglassan
I'm going to be out of town for work so I won't be able to make it. Hopefully
we can get some more meetups going, maybe once every other month? every month?

~~~
robyates
Sorry, I just found out about this tonight and already made plans. If you are
meeting again, let me know.

------
megamark16
Looking forward to meeting everyone! See you there.

------
mathgladiator
<http://www.eventbrite.com/event/1207546805>

~~~
elyasali
Be seeing you!

------
zhoubobby
Awesome, see you there

------
the_aardvark
Sounds interesting, I'll try and show up!

